# 2012 Draft



## girllovesthegame

Ok, as of now mock drafts have the Hornets picking at #4 and #10.

Which players should Demps go after?

Thomas Robinson, Andre Drummond, Sullinger, Kidd-Gilchrist?

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2012/

http://www.nbadraft.net/

http://www.mynbadraft.com/2012-NBA-Mock-Draft


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Id take the best available big with the 4 pick unless Kidd Gilchrist is somehow available, and the best PG or swingman with the 10. Could land with Thomas Robinson or Jared Sullinger. I'd prefer Robinson at this point. Kendall Marshal, Austin Rivers, Harrison Barnes and Terrance Jones all intrigue me at 10.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think Kendall Marshall would be a nice fit (supposing you guys plan on retaining Eric Gordon). If Andre Drummond falls to 10 he might be worth a gamble as well.

As far as what you do at 4, it's almost totally dependent on who's there. MKG may or may not slip that far, but he's almost a lock to be a solid player and I don't think this team can afford to miss on a gamble with the 4th overall pick. I think selecting Thomas Robinson would be a great situation at 4.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Thomas Robinson? Damian Lillard? 

Can't wait until the lottery drawing is over so we know officially where these teams are selecting. And once we find that out, June 28th will take forever to get here.


----------



## RollWithEm

Obviously the ideal scenario would be winning the lottery, taking the Brow, taking Kendall Marshall at 10, and then matching any offer for Gordon.


----------



## Floods

How about Anthony Davis?


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## BlakeJesus

RollWithEm said:


> Obviously the ideal scenario would be winning the lottery, taking the Brow, taking Kendall Marshall at 10, and then matching any offer for Gordon.


So far so good.


----------



## Dissonance

S/T Gordon. He's not worth it.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm sufficiently pumped.


----------



## Floods

They'd be idiots be keep Eric Gordon now. He's not a building block. Let someone else make that mistake.


----------



## Wade County

Congrats to the Nawlins fans! 

That Davis with the hornets cap is looking prophetic right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wade County said:


> Congrats to the Nawlins fans!
> 
> That Davis with the hornets cap is looking prophetic right now.


:cheers:


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> They'd be idiots be keep Eric Gordon now. He's not a building block. Let someone else make that mistake.


I just simply don't agree. The top 6 SGs in the league right now are as follows:
Dwayne Wade
Kobe Bryant
Joe Johnson
Manu Ginobili
James Harden
Eric Gordon
Being a top 6 player at the least deep NBA position might not make you a perennial all-star, but it certainly makes you a building block.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Joe Johnson is not the 3rd best SG in the league, I would definitely put Manu and Harden above him, but your point is spot on otherwise.

Do we count Monta Ellis as a SG? He might be better than EG.


----------



## RollWithEm

I would take EG over Monta if both are healthy. Monta might have the slight advantage merely due to his durability.


----------



## Tooeasy

Werent the hornets like 6-3 when gordon played this season? obviously that stat is a double edged sword because it shows how much time he missed, but you cant deny the team won when he stepped on the court, and that was at the end of the season when a lot of the other players were done for the year. 20 ppg scorers that do it on good percentages and arent a defensive liability are a rare breed, and although hes not worth the max IMO, it would be foolish to let him walk. Hes exciting as a player, willing to take the big shot (who on the team now or that could be had in FA can do that??) and is still only 23 years old.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> “We’re going still have to put a lot of work and put the right people around these young guys,” Williams said. *“Our best player is still Eric Gordon.”*


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/05/top_nba_scout_says_no_one_in_d.html


----------



## Gonzo




----------



## girllovesthegame

The New Orleans Pelicans!










The kid says it's his brand so don't look for him to change it, just embrace it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Jeff (Atlanta)
> 
> Hey Chad - of all the players likely to be available for the Hornets' 10th overall pick, who would be the best fit with the Gordon-Davis nucleus?
> 
> 
> Chad Ford (1:04 PM)
> 
> We've been thinking they'd go point guard -- someone like Damian Lillard or Kendall Marshall. But I've been hearing lately that they guy they are really high on is Ohio State's Jared Sullinger. Makes some sense. Has a very developed low post game. Davis can make up for his lack of athleticism.


You guys think Sullinger would be a good fit?


----------



## Bogg

Harden's getting overrated by virtue of only having to be the third or fourth best player on a complete team. If he was scoring 25 a game for a Toronto team getting the doors blown off them in the first round we'd hear about how he puts up empty stats and can't get it done. He's not better than Joe Johnson. Not yet.


----------



## Tooeasy

Reading about the warriors interest in parlaying their 7th pick into a veteran small forward...I wonder what interest they would have in trevor ariza and our #10 for their #7? Ariza alone wouldnt garner a first I would think, and although I thought he played well within the system last year he kind of dogged it and aminu/henry need the burn anyways. Wondering if this would maybe net the team Bradley beal who could be the jason terry like bench offense thats been desperately lackig.


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> You guys think Sullinger would be a good fit?


I still like sullinger as a prospect. People act like hes a finished product in terms of progression potential but hes only just recently 20 years old. I'd like to see him drop some pounds and become a little more nimble on the block because him getting abused by length in the college game was not an exaggeration.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Report: Anthony Davis, Bradley Beal, Harrison Barnes drop out of combine drills*



> The NBA combine is on Thursday in Chicago. (Our own Jeff Goodman will be there, follow him on Twitter for live updates and inside information.) It's in large part a meaningless measuring activity in which the players test their physical attributes and skills. Some have real meaning, like the wingspan category, because you want to know if a guy is as long as he seems. Others have very little impact but can wind up mattering for crazy reasons (Ed Davis' shuttle time being a big example).
> 
> But it seems there's going to be very little "actual basketball" activities done by some of the top players on Thursday. SI.com reports:
> 
> More proof that the NBA combine is getting worse: Source says Anthony Davis, Bradley Beal, Andre Drummond, Dion Waiters, and Harrison Barnes are declining to take part in skills drills that involve running and shooting tomorrow. This list is likely to get longer, as agents try to limit the chances that their prospect works out in front of a large group and instead prioritize individual team workouts.
> 
> via Sam Amick's post on Basketball | Latest updates on Sulia.
> 
> No big shocker, the indvidual workouts are where the conversation really cements among front-office people for who they like. Davis doesn't honestly need to work out, he's going No.1 regardless. Nothing changes that. Beal can probably only hurt his case right now as he's skyrocketed up to as high as No.2 on some draft boards (including ours). Drummond, similar deal, as he's being drafted on height and potential, not skill. Barnes is kind of an interesting approach, but that's likely more to indicate that he's above the fold and showcase what he can do one-on-one.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...al-harrison-barnes-drop-out-of-combine-drills


----------



## LA68

Tooeasy said:


> Reading about the warriors interest in parlaying their 7th pick into a veteran small forward...I wonder what interest they would have in trevor ariza and our #10 for their #7? Ariza alone wouldnt garner a first I would think, and although I thought he played well within the system last year he kind of dogged it and aminu/henry need the burn anyways. Wondering if this would maybe net the team Bradley beal who could be the jason terry like bench offense thats been desperately lackig.


Isn't Jefferson a "veteran" who plays "small forward" ?? And if he isn't good enough, why did they pick him up with his hefty deal ??


----------



## hroz

GSW got the Spurs pick for Jefferson which is why they picked him up for Jackson who the Warriors never wanted anyways though it is just the 30th pick. The contracts are the same pretty much.

Yeah maybe
Okafor Ariza #10 for Biedrins Jefferson #7 and #30? 
It would give the Hornets a higher pick and another #30. While saving a million a year for the next two years. Tank one more season and then go for GOLD. Wit two expirings and another high draft pick. 

If I was the Hornets I would do that not sure about GSW. But by the sounds of things they want to win now.

Bogut
Lee/Okafor
Ariza/Wright
Thompson
Curry/????

Its not a bad rotation.


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> You guys think Sullinger would be a good fit?


Sullinger strikes me as a solid third big on a winning team. If he's your 7h or 8th man, you can go somewhere. If he's your 2nd or 3rd best player... nope. Kendall Marshall, on the other hand, can be a starter, can be your primary ball-handler and distributor, and if he's your 4th best player, you've got a shot to be a winner.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Lots of talk about Austin Rivers having a promise from a team. Some people think the Hornets made the promise. Maybe they'll replace Eric Gordon with him. :raised_ey

This one particular Hornets beat writer either knows something or he just really wants the team to pick Rivers. I think he's written at least 2 or 3 articles about the kid and has him at #10 on his mock.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/06/new_orleans_hornets_coach_mont_59.html


----------



## Tooeasy

Meyers Leonard is intriguing to me as a prospect. Physically hes a monster, if he adds 20 pounds or so and still maintains his athleticism he could be a hell of a force. tallest player in the draft at 7'1, finishes hard at the rim, killed it on bench press reps. Not much of a post game yet but he can step out and hit the J, him and davis manning the paint could be pretty brutal for opposing teams


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> Meyers Leonard is intriguing to me as a prospect. Physically hes a monster, if he adds 20 pounds or so and still maintains his athleticism he could be a hell of a force. *tallest player in the draft at 7'1,* finishes hard at the rim, *killed it on bench press reps*. Not much of a post game yet but he can step out and hit the J, him and davis manning the paint could be pretty brutal for opposing teams


Not to mention Monty has been vocal about the team needing length. 

And they're saying Rivers bench pressed 1 heh? :laugh: I know it didn't hurt Kevin Durant but it's still kind of funny.


----------



## girllovesthegame

What are you guys' thoughts on Damian Lillard?


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> Not to mention Monty has been vocal about the team needing length.
> 
> And they're saying Rivers bench pressed 1 heh? :laugh: I know it didn't hurt Kevin Durant but it's still kind of funny.


That is mighty weak, I didnt notice that when looking at things but considering his fitness level and weight he has no business only being able to bang out one rep hahah. In direct comparison between him and leonard, Meyers did better in the agility and sprint drills as well. Not that big of a deal its just interesting to see a big man fare better in those tests in comparison to a guard.


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> What are you guys' thoughts on Damian Lillard?


I actually like him as well, I just feel like the point guard position is either gonna be by committee for one more season, or will be addressed via free agency. Lillard shoots lights out and really seems to have a good head on his shoulders but I just think were gonna go a different direction with that 10th selection if we keep it. Lillard will probably get swooped up by the blazers before us I feel also.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Arnett Moultrie hoping to land in N.O. I wonder what kind of connection he made with Monty. Did Monty say something that he might be taking the wrong way? Is Moultrie projected to be a top 10 pick?



> *• Arnett Moultrie*, so enthusiastic about the connection he made with coach Monty Williams at the Hornets workout, *is openly rooting for New Orleans to take him at No. 10.* One of the obvious questions/reasons it may not happen: Would they take Moultrie, the Mississippi State power forward, and Anthony Davis in the same lottery.
> 
> "That's funny you asked me that because they [the Hornets] asked me that at the workout," Moultrie said. "I think we complement each other very well. We have two similar games. We're both athletic. He does one thing better than me, and that's block shots."


http://www.nba.com/2012/news/featur.../06/15/draft-notes/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## 29380

girllovesthegame said:


> Is Moultrie projected to be a top 10 pick?


No


----------



## Tooeasy

Im scared with Moultrie we'd be looking at craig brackins 2.0. Brackins even had the better jumper and he still hasnt been able to crack a rotation in the league.


----------



## hroz

I would look at Leonard strongly. He could be the physical presence in the paint they need.

Okafor/Leonard
Davis
Ariza/???
Gordon
???/Vasquez

Aminu Smith and Jack become tradeable pieces.


----------



## hroz

PS if you can get rid of Okafor do it but don't lose too many other pieces doing it.


----------



## Tooeasy

I believe an offseason where aminu can learn from monty williams might do wonders for his progression. I love his tenacity on the boards, and if he can become a legit wing defender it will help keep davis out of foul trouble and able to roam a little more freely. Jason smith is a great energy guy and I can't expect they would be able to get similar production on any trades because hes locked up for a great price.


----------

